# Reasons to wear a visor



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought a visor for my bike helmet, despite it's being considered Fred-ish, and a newbie faux pas for road riders. Inititally I got it because it keeps rain off my glasses or from fogging up in the rain. But, since I've been commuting in the dark lately, I have discovered another benefit: I can use it to block the glare from oncoming cars. 

As a car approaches, I can just tip my head slightly to shield my eyes from the glare, especially the morons who see my headlight, and then decide they need to switch to high beams to make sure they can tell what I am.

thanks pal


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Rain, snow, and headlight glare are great reasons to use a visor. I wear a cycling cap under my helmet to get the visor. Much more Euro-pro cool or fixter hip than a helmet mounted visor. Plus I can literally give a tip of the cap to friendly drivers or other cyclists. Long live the visor...

singlecross


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

+1 on the snow protection.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The only time I don't wear a visor is when I don't wear a helmet.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

That's nice to know, I thought I was the only fred out there with a visor


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

The visor can also keep a headlamp right in place.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Another cap under the helmet believer, all rides, all seasons. I have a half-dozen caps I rotate through. Keep 'em washed and they also keep the helmet from getting funky.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm all about the little bike cap under the helmet. Works great with glare and keeping the rain out of the eyes. It also hides my helmet hair while off the bike.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rugger said:


> That's nice to know, I thought I was the only fred out there with a visor


coming from a mtb background I feel nekkid without a visor


----------



## Pbrink (Jul 9, 2008)

I used to like the visor until one crash where I hit my head and the visor came detached on one side and stabbed into my helmet. From then on, visors terrify me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My helmet I use for commuting (Bell Metro) came with a visor, which I immediately removed. However, I put it back on last summer because the sun was starting to get in my eyes a lot during my commute. The visor really helps shield your eyes from sun glare, which can be bad during the hours when I commute. Also helps keep rain off your glasses.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I use a cap under the helmet. Visors made me have to lift and hold my head too high to be comfortable for long stretches of road. With the cap, I can flip the visor up and out of sight, if needed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I almost always wear a cycling cap under my helmet, if its already raining pretty hard or its dark I sometimes use a longer billed ball cap.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Visor Riders United!

I may try a cap next spring, but wouldn't a cap make you hotter in hot humid conditions? As it is, I have sweat in the eyes problems on hot days.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm a cap wearer as well. I've got one that I've cut the entire top out of for hot weather. Its basically a headband with a visor on it now.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

Um, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure all those arrogant roadie prick rules and regulations governing cycling fashion, bike accessories, etc. are suspended when you're communting. Whatever works is okay. Just don't try wearing a helmet with a visor to your next group ride or crit. In those situations the rules are in full force and punishment will be swift and severe.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Steve
haha, good advice. When I do triathlon legs, I take off teh visor, believe it or not, for the aerodynamic aspect.

Those roadie pricks probably hate it when I smoke past them on my regular training rides, eh? Like rubbing salt in the wounds, Bwahahahaha!


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

Visor's aren't cool? Really?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rugger said:


> Visor Riders United!
> 
> I may try a cap next spring, but wouldn't a cap make you hotter in hot humid conditions? As it is, I have sweat in the eyes problems on hot days.




they make caps from wicking material, coolmax and such... basically a doo-rag or skullcap with a visor


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

woodway said:


> Visor's aren't cool? Really?


Carbon ones are.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

woodway said:


> Visor's aren't cool? Really?



You da man

I think we're starting a new trend here


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't even own a road helmet. Maybe it's the MTBer in me. A MTB visor is also great when heading into the sunrise or sunset.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

lonesomesteve said:


> Um, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure all those arrogant roadie prick rules and regulations governing cycling fashion, bike accessories, etc. are suspended when you're communting. Whatever works is okay. Just don't try wearing a helmet with a visor to your next group ride or crit. In those situations the rules are in full force and punishment will be swift and severe.


So the mountain bike shorts that I wear when riding my rode bike would not be cool either?


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool, yes, much better airflow through your junk. 

Stylish, probably not so much.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

rugger said:


> Stylish, probably not so much.


Damn.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

woodway said:


> Damn.


Hey, well, keep in mind, the comment comes from a guy who wears a visor


----------

